# Can you identify this little bird please?



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. Help please?
Just sat watching a bird....
About the size of a wagtail only with a medium tail,very dark colours with a hint of white on the folded wing feathers,but when it flew off,the rear of its belly,say from rear of legs/start of tail was red,like a robins chest.
Location,northern Portugal,mainly fir,eucalyptus trees and some scrub/heathland. It seemed to be feeding on small insects. Thanks in advance for any help.
Ted.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Ted,

Could be the comman redstart,

Try Wikipedia to see a picture of it

The vampire :lol: :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Or a black Redstart.

Paul.

Saw a lot of em in germany this summer.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Agree with Coppo.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/b/blackredstart/index.aspx


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. Thanks to all +Vampire LOL.
Had a look at the Redstarts,and it was the Black Redstart, i had been watching it for a while,then it spooked and flew off,the Red underneath caught my eye and the rest is down to you. Thanks again very much,the information you can get off of this Forum,could challenge Google itself! Thank you.
Ted.


----------

